

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (December 2010) - sleight42

Just like last month but all over again:<p>Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please, remote positions only.<p>Remote and co-lo'd work posts should be kept separate. Many of us who work remotely tend to work exclusively remotely.
======
sleight42
I have a client (stealth startup) who I've been working with for a little over
a month. I'm consulting with them while they get an MVP out the door. After
that, I'm shepherding them to stand on their own. I'll let them speak about
their funding themselves; however, for reference, they've had zero problems
paying my invoices promptly.

They are seeking an _EMPLOYEE_ (remote is A-OK) for a PT/FT Ruby on Rails
developer. Particularly interested in people with experience using: Heroku,
Test::Unit, Capybara, Rails 3, and developing/maintaining RESTful APIs in
Rails.

Contact me through the email provided on the last link in my profile.

~~~
cbartlett5
Seems like there are lots of people hiring _employees_ but not Rails
contractors right now!? :(

~~~
sleight42
Colin Bartlett? ;-) Evan Light here, BTW.

There are definitely Rails consulting gigs out there. Engaging consultants is
what startups tend to have to do when they can't find hires.

Marketing, for any consultant, is of prime importance. You have to find the
work to get paid to do the work. ;-)

------
terryjsmith
This thread was started/answered at the beginning of the month:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957364>

~~~
sleight42
Oh, no kidding? And I missed it too. I'll be damned...

------
nextbee
We are..<http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/eng/2092075120.html>

------
mashmac2
Sentry Data Systems is hiring, looking for Technical Analysts. Depending on
the person could be remote.

<http://www.sentryds.com/company/employment/>

------
ComputerGuru
Hiring part-time for technical writers. drop me an email.

------
voodoochilo
would be interested in too

